# LG monitor troubles



## bridges552 (May 9, 2007)

Hey everyone, I'm new here so thanks ahead of time with any help. My issue is that my new LG monitor that i got for my birthday is having some trouble photoshop and videos. The videos that i play are sort of dark and milky kind of. Everything is great though, like pictures and images. For photoshop, i start running it and a messgaes comes up that says "The monitor profile "L196WTQ" appears to be decfective. Please rerun your monitor calibration software," which i did and nothing changed. Im not sure if i need new drivers or what. I also turned down the refreseh rates and i have a pretty decent video card.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

your native resolution is 1440x900 make sure u are running @ that 
also r u using the dvi connection? refresh rate is usually 60hz for lcd's


----------



## bridges552 (May 9, 2007)

I had that refresh rate and i changed thed the resolution but nothing changed. How do i know if im using a dvi connection?


----------



## bridges552 (May 9, 2007)

so any computer geniuses willing to help?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Monitor is defective. Software wouldn't make the least bit of difference.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Not.
"The monitor profile "L196WTQ" appears to be defective" is referring to the color profile. Go to the Advanced button on the Settings tab of the Display, and, on the Color Management tab, remove the existing profile. Leave it blank and Photoshop ought to run.
The dark movies is also a setting on the video card in the same Advanced section. On my Nvidia, I click on the GeForce xxx tab and there are entries to adjust the Video Overlay.


----------



## bridges552 (May 9, 2007)

Wow i love you. Thank you so much. Only one more thing, what should i change under the georce tab?


----------



## quaredunt (May 31, 2007)

I got a brand new 19 inch LG monitor. model#L1918S
Brilliant for most of my stuff but Photoshop images dreadful muddy ... no clear whites at all and very small tools! 
I tried to change the colour profile as one of your subscribers (Davis McCann) recently suggested but when I tried to delete the profile an error message came up and it reverted back to the L1918S profile every time I tried.
Any help greatly appreciated. (LG tech support on phone unable to solve the problem)


----------



## kirstycarrot (Jun 11, 2007)

hi.. i have the same monitor and i got the same error message when i tried to clear the profile. if you go into the c drive/windows/system 32/spool/drivers/colour then you can just delete the colour profile L1918S (or just move it to another folder) and then it will automatically clear it in the colour management tab - if that makes sense??


----------



## kirstycarrot (Jun 11, 2007)

another question. I run dual moniters but one is a packard bell and one is an LG. My LG monitor is not as clear as my Packard bell, it seems a little fuzzier when you drag an image accross, not too bad but i want the two monitors to be the same clarity. I have tried to change refresh rates and screen resolution but nothing seems wo work, i cant get them to be of the same clarity. Is this just because they are different brands? or can i do something?


----------

